# EMTLIFE Instagram!



## MkVity (Feb 11, 2015)

Anybody else using it Chimpie doing great job building it up. 

This is me http://instagram.com/seghment

and here's ours 

http://instagram.com/emtlife


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

I followed it a few weeks ago, just loaded it and saw these three dancing in their flight suits. Awesome, haha.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 11, 2015)

whoa, who knew there were so many babes on emtlife?


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

beano said:


> whoa, who knew there were so many babes on emtlife?


Or that said babes had such stellar moves.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 11, 2015)

OK. So this made me cave and sign up for Instagram, but I have to admit.......I don't know how to "work it" from my laptop.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2015)

Instagram really can't be used too well from a computer. It's a mobile thing primarily.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 11, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> Instagram really can't be used too well from a computer. It's a mobile thing primarily.


That makes me feel better. Lol


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 11, 2015)

I love to look at pics that people take (some of your stuff is great BTW, @TransportJockey), but bagh, I cannot deal with the incessant selfies on Instagram.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow.. thanks for the thread @MkVity. We flew past follower #1,000 this morning. 

Don't forget we're on Facebook (www.facebook.com/emtlife) an Twitter (www.twitter.com/emtlife) as well.

I usually search and share posts that are using the hashtag #emtlife, so if you post some, make sure you use it.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 11, 2015)

Our service is absolutely insane with pictures taken at work in our downtime, no ambulance pictures, pictures in uniform... Everything must be approved through our HR department before anything can be posted. Terrible policies and public exposure where we are. Had to remove any work pictures from my account.  I understand it, but its obviously not a problem elsewhere in other services. What a shame.


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 11, 2015)

@chewcifer207

made a new one a couple days ago so only one picture.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2015)

Nobody ever selects my pictures for the feed!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 11, 2015)

Tigger said:


> Nobody ever selects my pictures for the feed!


----------



## MkVity (Feb 12, 2015)

So whats your links guys so I can add you please?


----------



## MkVity (Feb 12, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Wow.. thanks for the thread @MkVity. We flew past follower #1,000 this morning.
> 
> Don't forget we're on Facebook (www.facebook.com/emtlife) an Twitter (www.twitter.com/emtlife) as well.
> 
> I usually search and share posts that are using the hashtag #emtlife, so if you post some, make sure you use it.



My Pleasure! Although I noted that I spelt Chippie first


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 12, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Our service is absolutely insane with pictures taken at work in our downtime, no ambulance pictures, pictures in uniform... Everything must be approved through our HR department before anything can be posted. Terrible policies and public exposure where we are. Had to remove any work pictures from my account.  I understand it, but its obviously not a problem elsewhere in other services. What a shame.



Poor management style. Instead of dealing with issues on a case by case basis, just put out a blanket statement crucifying everyone before they do something wrong. Definitely a shame.



Tigger said:


> Nobody ever selects my pictures for the feed!



What's your Instagram handle?


----------



## Trauma Queen (Feb 12, 2015)

I had a couple photos reposted by the EMTlife Instagram, which is what caused me to join here!
It's a great use of social media.


----------



## LenaLena26 (Feb 12, 2015)

I forgot I had an account here till you guys liked my picture lol @MagdaCTV


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Feb 12, 2015)

@jaykrooze


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 12, 2015)

@violyndaemt


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2015)

My new service also has a zero social media policy.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 13, 2015)

I added you guys.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 13, 2015)

Itshaley77


----------



## MkVity (Feb 13, 2015)

I added all the above handles  You'll get a request from this one http://instagram.com/seghment


----------



## Chewy20 (Feb 15, 2015)

added yall. anyone else?


----------



## LaceyA (Feb 17, 2015)

dance_love_faith


----------



## EMT11KDL (Feb 22, 2015)

Kdl1124


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Apr 15, 2015)

furloughed_industries

My account isn't just EMS stuff, it's random scenic pictures, funny stuff I see, etc. But feel free to follow.  I just joined last week so I don't have a lot posted yet but I'm working it!


----------



## COmedic17 (May 11, 2015)

I added you all again. I had to delete and re add people..


Some creepers managed to get on there somehow.


----------



## phia albanese (Jul 31, 2015)

MkVity said:


> So whats your links guys so I can add you please?


@phiamariee !!!


----------

